# Letter in latest Caravan Club magazine



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Someone has written that they were robbed whilst in France, they say they think they were gassed before they were robbed. Is this a very common occurance?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Oh god here we go again  
I've just read it - page 37. Tuggers, not in a MH

"our assumption is that we were gassed"

well that's it, then - positive proof. :roll: 

I can't believe that the CC would publish such twaddle (well, maybe I can..). Yes, they were robbed, no they weren't gassed, they were tired out & sleeping like babies. end of story. :x


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

chasper said:


> Someone has written that they were robbed whilst in France, they say they think they were gassed before they were robbed. Is this a very common occurance?


Please!! not this story again.
It is impossible to gas anyone as they would need such a big tank first of all to fill the van up.
They cant gauge how much is needed to knock someone out.
You never hear of a death and yet so many people have health problems it would kill someone with say breathing problems.
They must be so tired they sleep through a robbery.
Im sorry but robbery might be a common occerance but not gassing. 8O


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bognormike said:


> Oh god here we go again
> I've just read it - page 37. Tuggers, not in a MH
> 
> "our assumption is that we were gassed"
> ...


Whats the saying Mike ----Great minds think alike :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I was just nodding off as well, then something like this comes up to get the teeth into on a quiet Friday afternoon :lol: :lol:


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

Let's not go down this well trodden path.................AGAIN!
Once and for all...........it's an urban myth!!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It just goes to prove how many light years out of touch are the CC magazine and their readers. :roll: 

Maybe someone should tell them to subscribe to MHF and enter the "real" world. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

this is to the mods Until someone steps forward and says :I was gassed: why dont you lock this every time it appears?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Somebody please post the statement from the Royal College of Surgeons. :roll:  

I can't find it, and can't concentrate either. The dog is under my chair and is doing her best to intoxicate me with silent but deadly emissions.

Phew - nobody could sleep through a gassing like this one!! 8O 8O 8O


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

sideways said:


> this is to the mods Until someone steps forward and says :I was gassed: why dont you lock this every time it appears?


Somebody would moan within seconds that we were being excessively . . . . . what's the word? The effects of the dog have not worn off!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anyway, it's a bit of fun on a dismal afternoon. :lol: :lol:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

sideways said:


> this is to the mods Until someone steps forward and says :I was gassed: why dont you lock this every time it appears?


Threads never get locked on this forum...'The MOST threads and the MOST answers' is far more important than common sense or logic. :roll: 
Along with the MOST members and the MOST forums etc, etc. 8O :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

That's added another one to your total then EJB. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Gosh, I love this story! :roll: :roll:

It was 23 July 2008, ie, 4 months ago, that we endured this tale for the umpteenth time. At the time, I wrote:



> Dear Insurance Company,
> 
> Whilst my wife and I were on holiday, we made a practise of leaving the motorhome windows open at night because it was extremely hot.
> 
> ...


 :evil:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> That's added another one to your total then EJB. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Id rather go back to testing I thought that was boring but now it looks well-----testing :lol: :lol:
Perhaps nows the time to tell you Edwina Currie has just emailed me to send this to Boris
There now i havent bored you as much as gassing :lol: :lol:

1. The regulations are clearly aimed at commercial vans and trucks, quite
Rightly
2. Most campervans are owned by Young and old alike and have no commercial element
3. The number of campervans based in the London area are unlikely to
Exceed 6000
4. Allowing an exclusion solely for leaving and entering London would
Make very little difference to the level of air pollution in London.
5. This is a solution acceptable to other European cities in Germany
6. It's a temporary solution - over the years campervans are likely to meet emission standards, so the problem will disappear.
7. There is no conversion ready and we have been informed that it is not cost effective to produce.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

http://www.rcoa.ac.uk/index.asp?PageID=64&NewsID=565

Enjoy :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and for the originator, who may not have seen any of the previous threads, or the link to the learned professor's statement, it's here MHF link


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

And we should point out that nobody is getting at the originator in a personal way.   

If he does a search of the forum for the thousands of posts about ga**ing _(I can't even write the word! 8O :lol: )_ he will fully understand the reaction to his post.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

And there was I have a quiet doze with the CC magazine and up popped the letter :evil: :evil: 

Not only was it about the gassing but the reply was a warning not to stay in service areas abroad just to stay in campsites. Now I might agree about service areas, but not about just staying in campsites. 

Clever CC. Managed to roll 2 controversial matters into one letter.

Ruined my relaxing afternoon snooze :roll: 

Sue


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Somebody please post the statement from the Royal College of Surgeons. :roll:


Is this the same college that declared when the Russion dissident claimed he had been poisoned by Russion agents, and they said that their was no such poison that could work without constant administration.
but they all know now what it was after it killed him


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

quote from Zeb many moons ago

"I can't believe what I'm reading! 8O 8O 8O 8O 

Are some of you really saying you don't believe the stories about gas attacks? :?: 

Would any self-respecting motorhomer stoop so low as to tell a porkie - I don't think so. :!: :!: 

Shame on all you cynics. I'm off to buy another gas detector as I'm not sure four is enough. "

Do you mean that you have changed your mind


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> quote from Zeb many moons ago
> 
> "I can't believe what I'm reading! 8O 8O 8O 8O
> 
> ...


You have been gotcha`d :lol: :lol: Zeb


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Not at all Mavis.

Last thing I do every night is test my seven gas detectors.  

Trouble is I'm running out of campsites that will let me in. 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gassed*

Hi

I am expected to be gassed this week as my pal is taking up residence in the van with me.....

Russell


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

How many people think they have never been gassed but actually have. 8) Let's here it from another point of view.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

I wonder how many claims for gas attacks have been upheld by insurance companies?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

chasper said:


> Someone has written (about gassing) Is this a very common occurance?


I would say, Yes, this is a very common occurrence. So common in fact that members get very fed up with people writing about gassing. :wink:

Chris


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Gosh, I must have been gassed. I always thought that it was the 4 bottles of St Omer. So it isn't the beer, I have been gassed and the beer is harmless.
Gerry


----------



## dcmo (May 19, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> The dog is under my chair and is doing her best to intoxicate me with silent but deadly emissions.


 :grommit: :laughing6: Oh yes, we definitely have that problem in our 'van

:roll:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Well well well ,here we go again, laf laf laf laf i nearly drank someone elses red wine laf laf laf and laf again


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Surely this must be true? :roll: :wink:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Mind you. They gassed those "bootaful" turkeys in Norfolk. So I would imagine that if bird flu passed through the motorhoming community then we would all experience it. Gas - you know it makes scents. 8O


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have taken note of all the reports of actual gassings.

I have laboured mightily in my garage into the small hours.

I have produced a new gas detector that I am now selling commercially on a large scale.

Here is the link to my website where you may place your orders.

http://tinyurl.com/5h4xhs

I thank you in advance for your custom.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Sorry Pippin, you're link don't work!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

UncleNorm said:


> Sorry Pippin, you're link don't work!


Perhaps that is because No Gassing No Alarm either :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

*Gotcha!*


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I read this letter also. Poor fellow he and his wife didn`t hear the burgulars break in and root about in his van, taking valuable posessions.
His action now is to fit an alarm with the siren outside!
I should fit it as near to the pillow as i could.
If it is like the shed alarm that is on my shed it gives about 10-15 seconds delay before going off.
A panic alarm which operate by a pin being pulled out act instantly.

Maybe a gas alarm would be better for him then he may catch the culprits in the act.
Too much driving and a couple of reds is as close to being gassed as i get.
Laborious post as i have nothing to do.
Her indoors is christmas shopping.

Dave P


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

pippin said:


> *Gotcha!*


     :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :bad-words:


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

All these stories are about Motor Homes has anyone been gassed in a tent :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

More gassing happens over the xmas period than any other time of the year { Brussel sprouts )


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

lifestyle said:


> More gassing happens over the xmas period than any other time of the year { Brussel sprouts )


Stay away from Belguim then at Xmas:lol: :wink:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

As usual the Caravan Club is singing it's mantra about only camping on proper campsites etc...


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and of course they can book you in to several via their continental travel service.... :roll: 





:wink:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good evening!  

I've moaned before about the lack of interest that the CC appears to have in Motorhomes. :evil: Much emphasis on caravans though. :evil: 

I was pleasantly surprised, therefore, to find myself reading article after article, item after item, all appertaining to Motorhomes and Motorhoming!  8O Wowee, the dawn of realisation!  Well done, Caravan Club!

Then I realised, I was reading MMM! Hmmm...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bognormike said:


> and of course they can book you in to several via their continental travel service.... :roll:
> :wink:


Have you seen what they charge? 8O 8O

The prices in the attached Continental Campsites magazine are laughable. "_A thousand quid for a fortnight_" was one example Mrs Zeb read out. That did include the ferry crossing of course, which must be all of 15 quid return (I've already made two bookings for next year with Norfolkline for £23 return, and they would get a much better price than me.)

The remaining £975 or so can only be for 14 nights on their chosen campsites. 70 quid a night seems a bit steep to me!! 8O 8O 8O


----------

